# Wood Shed Size?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Thinking of building a Small 12X12 Wood Shed, know this won't hold a Winters Wood but figure it should work just keep adding to it as we use.

Thoughts?

big rockpile


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

That is 4 1/2 cords 4' high, almost 7 cord 6' high. If you build it so you can take 1/2 out 1 side you can refill that side with seasoned wood, then take the other 1/2 out the other side, you would have DRY wood to burn all winter....James


----------



## PorkChopsMmm (Aug 16, 2010)

I am with jwal10. I built one that is 12x12 and I am planning on stacking ~6 cords of wood... or more if I can make it fit. Here is a picture.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Make it a gable roof, side both sides that the roof comes off on, leaving the ends open. As jwal said, you can access both ends at the same time. Heap it up 7+', and you can get 8 cords in it.

Mine are 'dragable'....I move them around to where I'm thinning, or have a bunch of wood to take down. They measure 6x12 inside, 6' in the back up to 7 1/2', and I figure they hold 3 1/2-4 cords.


----------

